# xfree4.4 czy x11r6.7.0

## fallow

i co tu wybrac  :Smile:  ?

----------

## _alpha_

oczywiscie xorg  :Wink: 

----------

## raaf

a jakie sa roznice?

----------

## _alpha_

 *raaf wrote:*   

> a jakie sa roznice?

 

xorg na oko wydaje sie troche szybsze

no i jest bardziej otwarte na innwacje... duzo bardziej nic xfree

----------

## fallow

no w xfree na jakas zmiane trzeba czekac "cala wiecznosc:" , krowka xfree rozwija sie straaaasznie wolno , wiec chyba dobrze ze stalo sie co sie stalo , i lepiej korzystac z xorg , ja w tej cwhili mam xfree 4.4   i wlasnie kompiluje mi sie x11r6.7.0  :Smile: 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## no4b

Mam od wczoraj xorg, chodzi bez problemu.

----------

## Rav70

w pracy zależy mi na stabilnym środowisku więc nie bawię się w maskowane pakiety  :Smile: 

Pozdr. R.

ps. Mokrych jajek, smacznego zajączka i wesołego  dyngusa  :Razz: 

----------

## fallow

dziekujemy i wzajemnie  :Smile: 

co innego praca co innego w domu , w domu mozna sobie pozwolic  :Wink: 

dlatego sobie pozwalam i kompiluje wlasnie xorg  :Smile: 

----------

## ayem

dzis skompilowalo sie xorg 6.7.0 - jak na poczatek wspolpracy to bardzo pozytywne wrazenia

xfree 4.3 nie umozliwiolo instalacji drm (ati r9100) na jajku 2.6.4 a tutaj bezproblemu poszlo wspomaganie na driverq radeon i "opengl-update xorg-x11" - tylko jeszcze jakos wydajnosc tej akceleracji kuleje (antek 2k+ i r9100 glxgears daje 1500FPS  :Sad:  - ma ktos jakis pomysl?? )

dodatkowo - X chodzi jakos szybciej teraz ale to moze byc spowodowane tym ze zmienilem flagi kompilacji juz po kompilacji xfree 

natomiast spora zaleta jest to ze obraz jest znacznie lepszej jakosci (ten sam config) - nie wem czym to moze byc spowodowane ale to obserwacja  :Smile: 

----------

## fallow

hello , ja nie widze zadnej roznicy miedzy xfree4.4 a x11r6.7.0  :Smile: 

nic a nic , po za tym , ze wcielo mi fonty ktorych wczesniej uzywalem , i teraz musze je "pododawac" od nowa  :Smile: 

widze tylko , ze podczas uruchamiania pisze Release date 18 DEC 2003 

a w Xfree4.4 29 FEB 2004  :Smile: 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## arsen

xorg to narazie takie przeportowane xfree4.4 rc2, wersja to zawierala stara jeszcze licencje. wiec duzych roznic nie ma sie co teraz spodziewac, ale mam nadzieje ze wkrotce sie preznie rozwinie  :Wink: 

----------

## ayem

z ciekawostek - pojawil sieproblem zkompilacja gnome 2.6 na zainstalowanym serverze xorg :/ musialem zapodac xfree zeby skompilowal sie gnome :/ - nie chcial ominac pakietu xterm-184  :Sad: 

----------

## arsen

z xtermem tez ten blad mialem. problem znikl gdy dodalem mu flage USE:

```

Xaw3d

```

wtedy poszlo bez problemow

----------

## ayem

a u mnie nadal cos pyszczyl :] no ale juz zakonczylem przsiadke - troche sie posypaly taie aplikacje jak mplayer - wlasnie sie rekompiluje zobaczymy czy zaczna dzialac kodeki obrazu - bo to chybabylo scisle powiazane z xfree

----------

## fallow

ja mialem tylko problem z zaleznoscia Xaw3d , jak narazie jest wszystko ok, ogl tez dziala jak nalezy

----------

## C1REX

 *fallow wrote:*   

> ja mialem tylko problem z zaleznoscia Xaw3d , jak narazie jest wszystko ok, ogl tez dziala jak nalezy

 

To taki śmieszny błąd. Dlatego jest jeszcze w ~x86.

Jakby ktoś chciał, to zostawiam opis instalacji. Ogolnie to jest to dość proste, ale....

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=158911&start=0

----------

## (l)user

Wlasnie skonczylem kompilowac x.org.Przejscie z xfree na x.org odbylo sie bezbolesnie, a x.org jest nieco szbysze niz moje stare xfree 4.3.0-r5. Ogolnie pozytywne wrazenia choc bez jakichs rewelacji  :Smile: .

----------

## ayem

hmm ja wrocilem do xfree 4.3.0r5 - nie wiem czemu ale xorg+gnome2.6 zle wplywalo np na takie zabawkijak mplayer :/

----------

## (l)user

Tez uzywam gnome 2.6 i oczywiscie mplayera(kto nie uzywa  :Razz: ), ZADNYCH konfiliktow u mnie nie bylo.

----------

## ayem

no ja w sumie nei wiem dlaczego ale pojawily sie smieszne kwiatki - ogladac moglem tylko przez gl2 - co powodowalo 100% obciazeni proca  :Sad:  i taie inne niemile niespodzianki - chyba poczekam na kolejna wersje xorg :/

----------

